# How Non dog people see dogs....



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sheepdog...
(Actual name....Border Collie)









Sheepdog...
(Actual name....Australian Shepherd)









Lassie...
(Actual name....Rough Collie)









Mini Lassie...
(Actual name...Shetland sheepdog)









Pug...









Bulldog...









Big pug....
(Actual breed....French Bulldog)









Also a pug...
(Actual breed.....Boston Terrier)









Big Chihuahua...
(Actual breed....Chihuahua cross Jack Russel) 









Teacup Chihuahua 
(Actual breed...normal breed standard Chihuahua)









Poodle...
(Actual breed....Bedlington Terrier)









Fluffy Rottie....
(Actual breed....Bernese Mountain Dog)









Labrador....









Long haired Labrador...
(Actual Breed....Flat Coated Retriever)









Curly haired Labrador....
(Actual Breed....Chesapeake bay retriever)









Husky...
(Actual Breed....Alaskan Malamute)









Mini/Teacup Husky...
(Actual Breed....Alaskan Klee Kai)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My parent's are not great breed identifiers either, especially my mum, although they do tend to get the Collie part right in Border Collie's 

Oh, and my mum thought a trio of Flatties we saw a few months back were Hovawarts! But only since I have owned one and the Flatties do bear some resemblance to a black Hovvie from afar.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

And theres the "Andrex" dog


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kinjilabs said:


> And theres the "Andrex" dog


And the "Dulux" dog . . .

. . . and , of course . . .









. . . and . . .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If I had a pound for every time my dogs were called Alsatians... I'd have about £4.
Our late Labrador cross GSD, who was black and tan, was always mistaken for either a Rottweiler or a Dobermann.
Are dachshunds still referred to as sausage dogs?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Most people call Inca a miniature Doberman (a breed that doesnt even exists) and Alfie a labradoodle, the fact there both terrier seems to shock people although they wouldnt be surprised if they both saw a rabbit haha


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

Just out of interest, whats wrong with calling a Chi x JRT a 'big Chihuahua'? Chi x JRT isn't a breed, its a mongrel (and JRT isnt a breed either, its a type), so saying the dog looks like a 'big Chihuahua' is quite accurate really! 

Having said that, I know someone who has Irish Red & White Setters, and frequently has people say to him, "ooh, aren't your Springers tall...?!" He is very patient and loves telling people about his dogs, but it does get a bit irritating.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't see why dog people get so upset tbh 

I told a chap his whippets were lovely - and he told me in a very clipped tone that they were Italian Greyhounds, actually!

Ooooh sorry mate - they look just like whippets to me


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Barefootgirl said:


> Just out of interest, whats wrong with calling a Chi x JRT a 'big Chihuahua'? Chi x JRT isn't a breed, its a mongrel (and JRT isnt a breed either, its a type), so saying the dog looks like a 'big Chihuahua' is quite accurate really!


A JRT cross Chi isn't a full Chi. It also means that when people meet normal KC standard sized Chihuahua's they often call them Teacup Chihuahua's which isn't correct at all. Most are actually shocked when they realize that it's the normal size.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I get told my Rough Collie is a lion when I am walking her 

Though when non dog people ask me what types of dogs I have (and I don't have them with me) I normally decribe them as a sheepdog (border collie) and a lassie dog (rough collie). It's easier as most non dog people won't know what a rough collie is.... So helps them understand and visualise what they look like


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Frenchies are so popular these days that I imagine a lot of people would be able to ID them immediately. Have heard Bostons being called Frenchies several times.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

This is of course neither a mini lassie nor a Sheltie it is in fact quiet clearly the LASSIE NO LEGS...







And of course the Liver Dalmatian or is it a Spaniel?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon apparently is a Dulux dog or Afghan Hound

No he's a Briard


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Some folks from the old country still firmly believe we own Stalin's dogs.

And we're not talking about the Black Russian Terrier either:wink:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Shocking, people who cannot identify all the dog breeds on the planet should of course be shot after being paraded in public wearing a sign which states "I cannot correctly match name of breed to actual dog" 

I suspect the same applies to all those who cannot correctly match

breeds of horses, cars and birds etc etc etc 

surely this should be made a criminal offence?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Shocking, people who cannot identify all the dog breeds on the planet should of course be shot after being paraded in public wearing a sign which states "I cannot correctly match name of breed to actual dog"
> 
> I suspect the same applies to all those who cannot correctly match
> 
> ...


I'm actually fine with cars. Modern, classic, vintage and veteran.

Would I be exempt from the wearing of a badge of shame and living in a restricted area of the city.:001_unsure:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

picaresque said:


> If I had a pound for every time my dogs were called Alsatians... I'd have about £4.
> Our late Labrador cross GSD, who was black and tan, was always mistaken for either a Rottweiler or a Dobermann.
> *Are dachshunds still referred to as sausage dogs?*


Yes, I call them sausage dogs although I do know the real name is dachshund. I also call Old English sheepdogs Dulux dogs. Does it really matter if us non dog people can't name every single breed? At least some of us show an interest in dogs. I like dogs, just don't have one for various reasons. I will be a bit more careful now when I'm naming breeds just in case I upset an over sensitive dog owner!


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol!!! That is so true!! I have a bedlington and I've had lots of poodle/labradoodle comments!! Also....'look, she's walking a lamb!!'


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

People used to often ask me if my dog had English bull terrier in him, which I could never fathom...he's a 6kg jack Russell 

But then while sorting through mountains of photos in my late grandparents house, I came across this one taken 10 years before, and it kind of made sense!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Benny has been called a bugle and a bagle when he is quite clearly a beagle..
But I just take it as an interest in dogs and explain that he is a beagle not a bun or a member of the brass band although the noise beagles can make rivel any bugle!

Oscar BC used to be mistaken for a Stabij.. Stabijs are common here BC's are not .. again a little explaination for the crouching and slinking along and people generally seemed quite interested..

Of course every now and then you get a rude so&so like the man who made a point of walking over to tell me whoever sold me that ugly Stabij cross had robbed me..
They just arent worth bothering with 

A couple of years ago I saw a manchester terrier, now I havent seen one of those in about 40 years and so I was excited but unsure.. So I said to the owner 'she is a MT isnt she'? 
The owner confirmed she was and was shocked I knew, apperently everyone thought it was a mini dobberman or a large black and tan JRT.. 
But given that I havent seen one in 40 years I expect most peole have never seen one so how are the average joe blogs supposed to know? Even the owner of the dog didnt know about their history and after our chat she said she knew loads more about her own dog!

Not everyone can know every dog but there are politie ways of asking which leave the door open to conversation not just arguments ...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Been told several times that I have a Scottie :blink:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Been told several times that I have a Scottie :blink:


You do!

It's just very, very anaemic.:001_tongue:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not that it bothers me that people have no idea what a Briard is, but when you get someone who says they use to breed Old English Dogs insist thats what he is, it does make you wonder. 

Any most people think he's a big teddy bear.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

To be honest, even in my current role as dog obsessed mad woman I wouldn't have got Chesapeake retriever. Before I entered truly obsessed territory I'd have got several more wrong, and I've always been into dogs. So it really doesn't surprise me that people mistake dog breeds.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Must admit when Muddy isn't there I try and describe him by saying he looks like a very large Lab with a wavy coat.

As only about 150 Chessie pups are produced in the whole of the UK in a year, they are still fairly rare and I wouldn't expect Joe public to know what he is. 

Labrador is the most common guess and we don't mind Curly coat, though not many know what they are either!!
Labradoodle gets our backs up a little though, especially as none of the doodles we have seen around here look anything like Muddy


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Most people think he's a Cairn. In fact, some insist he is
"Cairn?"
"No Westie cross"
"No it's a cairn"
"He's a Westie cross papillon"
"No cairn"

:lol:


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not over-sensitive about people mis-guessing breeds, but sometimes I do worry about the IQ level round here ... Particularly when an adult in all seriousness asked me if I was walking a black polar bear  Really!

As well as a severely mis-marked Arctic bear, Wilma was also mistaken for an (presumably obese) flatcoat and oddly other large breeds that don't tend to come in black; pyrs and saints.

Betty is either a cross, a pyr or Saint.  But then white and black newfs are pretty thin on the ground, so I don't expect muggles to know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

I was informed a few weeks back I had a jack russelxlab, I think I know what breed my dog is, he has been called a cairn, scottish terrier and even a dalmatian. small dalmatian then with no spots.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been told Rosie is a Teacup old English Sheepdog!! Ermmmmm no, just no!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Little P said:


> People used to often ask me if my dog had English bull terrier in him, which I could never fathom...he's a 6kg jack Russell
> 
> But then while sorting through mountains of photos in my late grandparents house, I came across this one taken 10 years before, and it kind of made sense!


That is one chunky-monkey JRT - did he work out? :001_tongue:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Been told several times that I have a Scottie :blink:


I get that with my westie, too. It doesn't really bother me except when people insist that they are right and I don't know the breed of my own dog!

I made a lady's day a few months ago when I complimented her on her Plummer terrier. Apparently I was the first person in umpteen years of ownership to recognise what he was. She didn't mind people saying"Oh, an orange jack russell - that's unusual". What got her were the ones who insisted that jack russells shouldn't be that colour, and when she explained what he was, told her she had been ripped off because "there was no such thing as a Plummer terrier". One man had said "they saw you coming, darlin' " and walked off laughing.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Frenchies are so popular these days that I imagine a lot of people would be able to ID them immediately. Have heard Bostons being called Frenchies several times.


I dont believe I have ever seen one. There used to be a Boston terrier locally.

Why on earth would anyone expect a non dog nerd to get every breed right. Or a non dog person to get any breed right. Why should they! Shall I put photos of my various breeds of horses up and take huge offence because most of you will not know what breed they are!

Or how about going on to the cat forum and not recognising the breeds of cats, and there are only a handful so not so hard to learn them.

by the way what is wrong with calling a BC a sheepdog. Unless it is registered with the ISDS or the KC is it a working sheepdog not a border collie.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Must be worse for cat owners


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

We are getting a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier and I fully expect to spend the next 10-15 years telling people what breed he is. I don't mind. I love dogs but there are a lot more unusual breeds and cross breeds out there now. 

Surely the fact that people are interested in your dog is good. I get it would be annoying if people presume to know your dog is a breed which it isn't.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

There are some breeds I'm not totally sure about like Norfolk or Norwich Terrier, Irish Terrier or Lakeland etc. I've got a friend with Bostons but when I meet a Frenchie I always have to ask politely whether its a Boston or a Frenchie. Very few people know my pointers are a german shorthaired and an english one and I also got told off on a pointer forum once for calling him an english pointer - apparently he is a pointer full stop. My mum calls my pointers retreivers which I guess technically the GSP is being a HPR  It really doesn't bother me and nobody knows everything about dogs, even experts


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know every dog breed - I am usually worse with the hairier breeds as they're not a breed I would want. Usually I just ask the owner what their dog is instead of essentially guessing.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nope flatties are black golden retrievers....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Yes, I call them sausage dogs although I do know the real name is dachshund. I also call Old English sheepdogs Dulux dogs. Does it really matter if us non dog people can't name every single breed? At least some of us show an interest in dogs. I like dogs, just don't have one for various reasons. I will be a bit more careful now when I'm naming breeds just in case I upset an over sensitive dog owner!


I was just wondering, didn't mean anything by it. I thought this was a lighthearted thread.
I'm not the sort who gets aerated when people don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of dog breeds, not least because I'm no expert myself. When a child once asked me if my GSD was an Alsatian I just said yes because I knew what she meant, I did not get offended and give a brief lecture on their history and renaming...


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Long-haired Chi (Papillon) 

It doesn't offend me when people call her a Chi, I'm hardly an expert on the breed standards. It does make me giggle when people ask her age (nearly 1) and THEN ask if she'll turn into a Kizzy (smooth coat BC).

I also have a Corgi. The number of times we heard "Look, a Queen's dog" at the National Pet Show - I quite like that though! Made me feel right posh! :001_tongue:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I was just wondering, didn't mean anything by it. I thought this was a lighthearted thread.
> I'm not the sort who gets aerated when people don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of dog breeds, not least because I'm no expert myself. When a child once asked me if my GSD was an Alsatian I just said yes because I knew what she meant, I did not get offended and give a brief lecture on their history and renaming...


I thought it was a light hearted thread too. I don't always get my breeds right, however I have correctly guessed a Russian black terrier (one that lives around here!) And a few Irish terriers. So I'm a bit happy about that.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My niece has word finding difficulties and asked a man if his dog was a bagel. He kindly explained it was a beagle and then chatted to her about his dog.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> My niece has word finding difficulties and asked a man if his dog was a bagel. He kindly explained it was a beagle and then chatted to her about his dog.


My daughter used to call beagles 'bagels' as well. And still all of us call golden retriever pups a 'Santa paws'!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, the other day, I was told, with some authority, that Matilda was simply too small to be a Stafford, and that he could see Daschund in her !!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Barcode said:


> Well, the other day, I was told, with some authority, that Matilda was simply too small to be a Stafford, and that he could see Daschund in her !!


What an unusual colour for a sausage dog.:001_smile:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well ive had, Min Pin, Dobe pup, mini dobe, dobe that has shrunk in the wash and the best one by far was is he a daxie ha


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

I never expect people to guess my two correctly as they are cross breeds BUT the really rude man who huffed as he walked by Doug and said "tut its not even a proper Jack Russell" to which I loudly replied "no he isn't he's a cross breed who I rescued and his dad was a Pug, if I wanted a "proper Jack Russell I would have found a proper Jack Russell breeder!" 

Rude man, I don't think he expected me to be so vocal though  I was just annoyed that he insinuated that Doug was some sort of lesser dog because he isn't a full breed, he's my boy and I love him.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> Well ive had, Min Pin, Dobe pup, mini dobe, dobe that has shrunk in the wash and the best one by far was is he a daxie ha


I get the same with my E.T.T., I am forever being asked if it's a Min Pin but it does give me a chance to explain the differences between the two breeds. To the untrained eye they look similar, although when you know the differences the only similarity is they are about the same size.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

missRV said:


> I've been told Rosie is a Teacup old English Sheepdog!! Ermmmmm no, just no!


Wow! And I thought it was bad enough when people continuously insist Ollie is a Poodle.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mrsred said:


> My daughter used to call beagles 'bagels' as well. And still all of us call golden retriever pups a 'Santa paws'!


I like the 'Santa paws'. We've done some fun things like seeing Santa's "ghetto" (grotto) and been careful of all the "midgets" (midges).


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I get the same with my E.T.T., I am forever being asked if it's a Min Pin but it does give me a chance to explain the differences between the two breeds. To the untrained eye they look similar, although when you know the differences the only similarity is they are about the same size.


they regret saying it as i give them the full explanation of how they were used to create the dobe haha. most awkward one was someone coming up at a show looking at jax who was next to all the minpins and someone said awww look at all these min pins all together.... i think the min pin people were a bit offended ha


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

With Bruno I get a lot of is he a bloodhound or Bassett hound we get a lot! Then when I say he's a bracco Italiano I get a lot of "ooh I'll have a coffee with that  " I have found myself just saying Italian pointer now! 


And when I tell people murphy is a gsd x oes I constantly get told I'm wrong! Even though his mum was the gsd who I saw  I know he doesn't look much like one but I'm not lying for the fun of it!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a terrible person lol 

About a week ago, I dropped my phone whilst walking Diz. 
I saw this woman following me with a doodle looking dog and got cross with her as she could see I was trying to avoid her as she was yelling at the dog. 
of course, I didn't know she had picked up my phone and was yelling after me!! 

Then to add insult to injury, I asked if her dog was a cockerpoo....... :hand:

It was a standard poodle pup, oops :blush:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually had a *know it all* moment at the vets today! 

Not with dogs but there were a litter of 6 Ragdoll kittens in the pharmacy area... beautiful! And the woman was surprised I knew what breed they were..


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Muze said:


> I'm a terrible person lol
> 
> About a week ago, I dropped my phone whilst walking Diz.
> I saw this woman following me with a doodle looking dog and got cross with her as she could see I was trying to avoid her as she was yelling at the dog.
> ...


I have been guilty of this, too - there are so few pure poodles these days, and so many poodle crosses, that it's getting hard to tell.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Barcode said:


> Well, the other day, I was told, with some authority, that Matilda was simply too small to be a Stafford, and that he could see Daschund in her !!


So can I - it's so obvious I don't know how anyone could miss it.

That third from the outside edge eyelash on her upper left eyelid - dachshund (or as they are more properly called "sossidge dogs") to the core.

You are claiming to have a staffie under false pretences. Shame on you!

(Stunningly beautiful little girl, BTW - lovely!)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> What an unusual colour for a *sausage dog*.:001_smile:


I think you'll find that the spelling is "sossidge". :hand:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *There are some breeds I'm not totally sure about like Norfolk or Norwich Terrier,* Irish Terrier or Lakeland etc. I've got a friend with Bostons but when I meet a Frenchie I always have to ask politely whether its a Boston or a Frenchie. Very few people know my pointers are a german shorthaired and an english one and I also got told off on a pointer forum once for calling him an english pointer - apparently he is a pointer full stop. My mum calls my pointers retreivers which I guess technically the GSP is being a HPR  It really doesn't bother me and nobody knows everything about dogs, even experts


I always remember this because a Nor*F*olk has *F*olded ears, Norwich's are prick-eared,

I can't tell lhasa apsos from shih thus unless I see them side by side.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

northnsouth said:


> This is of course neither a mini lassie nor a Sheltie it is in fact quiet clearly the LASSIE NO LEGS...
> View attachment 146283
> 
> And of course the Liver Dalmatian or is it a Spaniel?
> View attachment 146285


I have been reliably informed that liver Dalmatians *do not* exist and I simply have a 'pointer/spaniel cross'


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

So true  

The flat coats get all sorts - labs, golden retrievers, cross breeds, setters..even salukis 

Maisie has been called a wolf before?!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spots said:


> I have been reliably informed that liver Dalmatians *do not* exist and I simply have a 'pointer/spaniel cross'


Well, I'm sure random non-dog people will know a lot better than you do.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Well, I'm sure random non-dog people will know a lot better than you do.


Yeah, I went for the 'blind lucky dip' option when selecting a breeder


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've lost count of how many times Frodo has been a wolfhound!
He's been called a dingo a couple of times too - most people just ask, though I was well impressed when a chap asked if he had bearded collie in him 

The foxes just are funny looking jack russells. I've come to terms with it now 

Sam is (regularly) either a lurcher or a saluki.
Failing that, the exchange usually goes something like this;
"What kind of dog is that?"
"He's a borzoi"
"A nortsol?"
"Borzoi"
"Botloy?"
"Bor-zoi. Like a fluffy greyhound"
"Never heard of a bornoi before!"
Maybe I'll just go with Russian Wolfhound from now on :lol:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

My mum and I share ownership of a lhasa apso. Everybody refers to her as a shih tzu. We have become to weary to argue. When I was a kid, we had boxers and were asked frequently if they were bulldogs with long legs. We also had a pekingese and people just referred to him as dougal from the magic roundabout!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> *My mum and I share ownership of a lhasa apso. Everybody refers to her as a shih tzu. *We have become to weary to argue. When I was a kid, we had boxers and were asked frequently if they were bulldogs with long legs. We also had a pekingese and people just referred to him as dougal from the magic roundabout!


I always ask, because I know that I will be wrong at least 50% of the time.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

lostbear said:


> That is one chunky-monkey JRT - did he work out? :001_tongue:


He's always been very butch, he's 12 now and I still go have trouble getting harnesses/coats small enough for his frame, but big enough to fit over his shoulders!

Mum was most definitely a JRT, and dad was too (saw both), not quite sure what happened!

'roid rage would explain his temperament though...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Always get asked if Foglia is a pomeranian - understandable, if theyre really interested Ill explain, if its a passing remark i just nod and smile

Falcor is 
'one of those naked dogs uuurrgh' 'why do you shave his fur off?' 'does he have mange'
Usually followed by
'what does he feel like' or 'I couldnt have one of those'
^^ this makes me so sad as they dont realise what people/lap dogs theyre missing out on

Thunder is just 'terrifying' 'a pitbull' - whereby i point out *EVERYTHING* that makes her not type - a big staffie, a fat boxer, a small mastiff, a hippo dog []

I always remember when i was a child, around 10, Colchester zoo allowed dogs to go in, i saw this beautiful dog, really shiney and the colour i now know is called champagne, and said to my mum 
'what a lovely long haired greyhound'
to which the lady turned around and sniffed, and in the most haughty voice said
'Do you mind!! my dog is a prized Saluki, please educate your child before she speaks again'
to which my mum replied
'well its got better manners than you, obviously'
strangely ive never got Saluki , or something with saluki in, wrong since


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Always get asked if Foglia is a pomeranian - understandable, if theyre really interested Ill explain, if its a passing remark i just nod and smile
> 
> Falcor is
> 'one of those naked dogs uuurrgh' 'why do you shave his fur off?' 'does he have mange'
> ...


Snotty cow! Good for your mum!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Barcode said:


> Well, the other day, I was told, with some authority, that Matilda was simply too small to be a Stafford, and that he could see Daschund in her !!


Oh my hasn't she turned out so stunning, when you think back to the poor little damaged pup you first went to see :001_wub:

I think you need to do an update thread!

Back on topic, sort of, everybody thinks noo is a border terrierx which I just dont get at all, similar size and colouring yes which makes her sound quite similar but I just dont see it


----------



## crazylablady (Apr 25, 2014)

The curly girl on the left is my Irish Water Spaniel and I often get asked if she's some sort of 'doodle' :rolleyes5: She'd just been for a walk in the woods before I took the photo, hence the debris hanging from her coat  The boys on the right are of course, Labradors :smile5:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw my first Portuguese Water Dog on Sunday. I said to the woman "Wow, that's the biggest Lowchen I've ever seen".


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Personally.... Just me.....

I could'nt care less....




What people think my dog is!!


He's my (idiot) dog.... Not theirs!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

crazylablady said:


> The curly girl on the left is my Irish Water Spaniel and I often get asked if she's some sort of 'doodle' :rolleyes5: She'd just been for a walk in the woods before I took the photo, hence the debris hanging from her coat  The boys on the right are of course, Labradors :smile5:


I'm sorry, but you are sadly mistaken about your pets - I know dogs, and I can assure you that the wooly one is a giant bedlington terrier, and the other two are grossly overweight min-pin/staffie crosses.

I'm sorry to have to disillusion you like this, but I think it's for the best . . .

(I love her face - she has such a lovely expression)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

murphy21 said:


> With Bruno I get a lot of is he a bloodhound or Bassett hound we get a lot! Then when I say he's a bracco Italiano I get a lot of "ooh I'll have a coffee with that  " I have found myself just saying Italian pointer now!
> 
> 
> And when I tell people murphy is a gsd x oes I constantly get told I'm wrong! Even though his mum was the gsd who I saw  I know he doesn't look much like one but I'm not lying for the fun of it!


I absolutely love your Bruno - have always admired Braccos but worry they would be too much like my mad pointer. Very handsome boy. :001_wub:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

spots said:


> I have been reliably informed that liver Dalmatians *do not* exist and I simply have a 'pointer/spaniel cross'


I just had a look to see if I could find any photos you had posted.
I agree you clearly have a Pointer x spaniel


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jackrussle pups | Sunderland, Tyne and Wear | Pets4Homes

How well does your JRT match up to the standard of the one in this ad? This is what a jackrussle (sic) is SUPPOSED to look like, people.


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

lostbear said:


> jackrussle pups | Sunderland, Tyne and Wear | Pets4Homes
> 
> How well does your JRT match up to the standard of the one in this ad? This is what a jackrussle (sic) is SUPPOSED to look like, people.


ROFL!!

Yesterday when I was walking my black and white cocker spaniel, a little boy said to his mother "Look Mum, there's a Dalmation".


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My son rescued an English bulldog called Kaleigh, she was in such bad condition when he got her the nickname scaley Kayleigh stuck all her life ..

Her breathing was always bad , she was an example of all the worst things in a bulldog , short stubby legs, big head and a no nose at all..
When she walked she snored like a docker and when she slept it was like having a chain saw going...
The next door neighbours child who was only about 5 heard her coming along one day and said..íts a pig' everyone laughed and said 'no, its a dog'

No he said 'a pig' teacher says dogs go woof and pigs make that noise' he said pointing at the dog... 'Its a pig'.

After much debate the little boy settled on pig-dog and was never truely conviced of her doggy credentials..
I cant fault his logic though she did grunt like a little piggy..


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

dorrit said:


> My son rescued an English bulldog called Kaleigh, she was in such bad condition when he got her the nickname scaley Kayleigh stuck all her life ..
> 
> Her breathing was always bad , she was an example of all the worst things in a bulldog , short stubby legs, big head and a no nose at all..
> When she walked she snored like a docker and when she slept it was like having a chain saw going...
> ...


It took my niece a while when she was younger to realise that dogs came in other flavours other than small, black and white! Trying to explain to an 18 month-2 year old that the big brown thing was a dog was pretty tough - then we realised it's because all the dogs she knew were black and white JRTs


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Considering Io is teeny weeny I think every single person whom has met her has asked if she has rottie in her.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Apparently none of mine are huskies as they are not big enough :yesnod:

People expect Sibes to be the size of Mals.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Apparently none of mine are huskies as they are not big enough :yesnod:
> 
> People expect Sibes to be the size of Mals.


Well, that one on the right end certainly isn't big enough! And aren't they supposed to have pointy ears?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Well, that one on the right end certainly isn't big enough! And aren't they supposed to have pointy ears?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh Taz -believes- he is a husky! Husky is a frame of mind man!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh Taz -believes- he is a husky! Husky is a frame of mind man!


Aaaaah! I stand corrected.

I can see how husky would indeed be a frame of mind - Husky in the Heart, Husky in the Head.

And judging by the expression on Taz's face he takes his role very seriously indeed.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Aaaaah! I stand corrected.
> 
> I can see how husky would indeed be a frame of mind - Husky in the Heart, Husky in the Head.
> 
> And judging by the expression on Taz's face he takes his role very seriously indeed.


He certainly does! He's the world smallest ( and most smelliest) husky! Pack Leader , front runner and lead dog! :lol:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

My dad was telling me he seen "one of those black and white sheep doggy things"....


----------

